# What is this Italian Pastry called?



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

I recently returned from a trip to Italy (Rome and Naples) where we had this delightful individual lemon cake dessert several times. My friend loved them so much, I wanted to try and make them for her birthday, but I don't remember what they were called so that I can look up a recipe. Can anyone provide more info?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Do you remember the places where you had the dessert? You might be able to look it up online. My first thought is Italian Ricotta lemon cake.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Not a ricotta cakes of any kind, they're either_ sospiri al limone_ or _dilizie al limone_. If you google for _sospiri_ recipes throw in a few English words or all the results will be in Italian. Oy.

"Lemon sospiri recipe" is worth a try. Similarly, add the term "limoncello" to _dilizie al limone_ and see if that doesn't help.

BDL


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

boar_d_laze said:


> Not a ricotta cakes of any kind, they're either_ sospiri al limone_ or _dilizie al limone_. If you google for _sospiri_ recipes throw in a few English words or all the results will be in Italian. Oy.
> 
> "Lemon sospiri recipe" is worth a try. Similarly, add the term "limoncello" to _dilizie al limone_ and see if that doesn't help.
> 
> BDL


DElizie al limone, BDL. an e not an i - or you won't find it. If you want the recipe susan, i can try to translate a site from the italian (don;t bother with an automatic translator, that won't help)


----------

